# Personal Record Brown on Paint Creek



## tcmono (Mar 23, 2004)

I snuck out of work early thinking the rain may have moved the fish on Paint Creek. I just got back into fly fishing after about a 5 year break. I know I'm not supposed to name specific spots, lets just say it was in a real popular area. Swinging a #10 olive wooley bugger quartering downstream. About a 16" fish. Sorry, no pics, he wiggled out my hand and took off while I was fishing for my phone to take a picture. Oh yeah, 2nd fish EVER on a streamer.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Streamer fishibg rules

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Good job.
Those 15"+ fish hook you almost as much as you hook them...


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Kelly Galloup and Bob Linsenman are two notable Michigan streamer fishermen. Kelly has since moved to Montana (? correct me if I'm wrong) to run his own lodge with his family. He did at one time run a fly shop in Traverse City. He's got a lot of good tips, and how to's on streamer fishing. He also has what I think is a fairly good video on streamer fishing that he put out a few years ago.

*http://tinyurl.com/8mzndpc*

Bob Bob Linsenman is still around, and he has a shop right at beginning of the Trophy Waters of the Ausable in MIO. It's a small shop, and if you catch him there - he may give you a few tips on how to catch the trophy browns on that stretch of the river. Pick up one of his crayfish patterns while your there. Boy do they work great on a 6 wt. 

http://www.ausableangler.com/ausable_fly_patterns.htm

Just two guys with a wealth of info on streamer fishing if you choose to learn more about this method of fly fishing.


----------

